# POW! 3 to 7 feet of it.



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

From our very own Californian weather god:
Tahoe Weather Discussion - No Hype Lake Tahoe Weather


This weekend I want to sink that Hovercraft fo' good

Not much change again this morning. I’ve seen some of the media saying massive rains and 11,000 ft. snow levels melting everything away. I’m not sure what they are looking at but the storms look much colder than that to me. Not as cold as we want but not 9000-11000 ft. snow levels.

Snow levels on some of the model runs stay down at 7000 ft. into Saturday with 1-3 feet of snow above that. We start today with a light snowfall event above 7000 ft. with snow possibly mixing down to lake level by this evening. 3-6 inches above 7000 ft. with a slushy coating down to 6500 ft.

The next storm moves in Thursday night into Friday with the trend being more Friday into Friday night. The trend has been colder with this system with snow levels around 7000 ft. We could see 1-3 feet above 7000 ft.

The biggest storm is later Saturday into Sunday. The models still don’t agree on where the heaviest precip is aimed. This is the storm where the snow levels jump up to 8000 ft. and maybe briefly higher Saturday night, and then crash to lake level by Sunday afternoon. This storm drops 3-6 inches of liquid so it will be a lot of rain below 8000 ft. Saturday night. Above that 2-4 ft. of heavy snow are possible. We could see several inches down to 7000 ft. Sunday as snow levels fall and a few even down to lake level. *Total snowfall above 8000 ft. of 3-7 feet possible.*


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

I am really excited as this storm should dump a lot of snow on mammoth too!! Would be excellent!

I'm leaving LA at about 4am sunday morning and driving right to the mountain. Im hoping it will dump all weekend but all the lifts will be on wind hold or closed for avy control. 

then monday? bluebird powder day....ahhh here's hoping!


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Oh sweetness! I am stoked for you. We need some damn cold weather up here. Got the moisture but its too damn warm.


The storm just passed over me ( Cupertino) and the air is warm...but I read 26 in Kirkwood, and its dumping finally. It should keep up until Sunday! WILL BE THE FIRST REAL POW DAY FOR MY SON (13) I'll set him up with muy old Ride Control 155 . it should float him nice....
while I keep an eye on him from my hovercraft...

Sweet!


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

Ahh, the first pow day, have a blast:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:.

Some pics would be nice to keep me stoked till our snow arrives, couple more weeks to wait here in Japan.


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

Lucky bastards. I won't be able to get up to Tahoe until late December, so I'm hoping it stays cold and the storm lays down a nice base. Either way, enjoy all that snow. :thumbsup:


----------



## kctahoe (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm deffenetly gunna try and get Monday off and head up to kirkwood, I'm hoping it stays colder and we get more snow than rain...


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

dreampow said:


> Ahh, the first pow day, have a blast:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:.
> 
> Some pics would be nice to keep me stoked till our snow arrives, couple more weeks to wait here in Japan.


Not to rub it in, but Hokkaido has been dumping already. Almost 4 feet of snow in Hirafu _village_ in the last couple of weeks.
Lots more up on the mountains.

How is this for _opening day_ last week?



More pictures here.

Getting ready to relocate to Hokkaido for the season in a couple of weeks time - might have to dig out the house by then.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Think I'm heading out that way in the next few days if this one check comes in to take advantage of everything.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Snowolf said:


> Have I mentioned lately how much I hate you?
> 
> :cheeky4:


Haha, come visit us. The powder is like nothing else - but you might find the terrain in Hokkaido a bit limiting compared to Alaska...


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Have I mentioned lately how much I hate you?
> 
> :cheeky4:


You are _ALL_,.. _ALL_ of ya,.. * SPOILED ROTTEN!!!!!*

I Left work 2 hours early today to _race_ up to one of the S.E. MI. "Bunny Hills" they call a "Ski Resort." Today is the first day anything has opened around here.

2 runs open! That's it,.. _TWO!!_ The longest one,..?? 2-10ths of a mile, TOPS!! ...and they were only covered in 8-10 inches of man made, _*ROCK HARD, SOLID ICE!!!!*_

...and to make matters _worse_, I been pissin' myself with excitement, hoping' to get to do _THAT_ and for only two stinking hours!!!!!!!! (I was _the_ very last person up the lift & down that ice rink of blue run tonight!!!)

_COUNT YOUR FUCKING BLESSINGS OUT THERE LADIES & GENTS!! _ 


Sorry,..  I just _had_ to get that out! :dunno: I'm done ranting now!  _(...lucky bastards!)_  :cheeky4:  




(Last minute edit) _...i had fun tho._


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> (Last minute edit) _...i had fun tho._


All that matters.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

hktrdr said:


> All that matters.


:laugh: :laugh: Yeah,.. too true! (...I'm _still_ s-o-o-o jealous tho!)


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

Hovercraft days for you. Awesomeness.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

mjd said:


> Hovercraft days for you. Awesomeness.


Yes...Luckily (?) I'm working now...so no more weekdays... back to weekend warrior mode.


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

A guy I know just purchased a Hovercraft split. He brought it over last week to show me and now I can't stop dreaming about it. It's got to be incredibly fun to ride.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

have a great time dude. You deserve it!~!


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 22, 2012)

So stoked for Monday! First trip to Tahoe and looks like it's gonna be a good one.


----------



## wvbms (Apr 16, 2010)

What are everyone's thoughts on this storm given today's post at Tahoe Weather Discussion - No Hype Lake Tahoe Weather. If the snow levels rise to 9000-9500 ft during the heaviest precip on Sunday, will it ruin everything that fell previous to that? I mean, I'm not expecting fluffy powder days out of this storm series since it's more of a base building heavy snow, but I'm a little bummed about what could happen on Sunday. Hypothetically, let's say we get 3 ft of snow Fri-Sat at 8000 ft.... what will a few hours of heavy rain do to that snow on Sunday? Melt it all?

Please excuse the ignorance, but in my 5 years in Tahoe, this is a new one for me. I've seen storms start as rain and switch to snow plenty of times, but never one with fluctuating snow levels as crazy as this one.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

*rain on POW...*

... will make the snow wet and heavy and slower.


----------



## wvbms (Apr 16, 2010)

ShredLife said:


> ... will make the snow wet and heavy and slower.


I hope that's the worst that happens. It will still be good for the base and getting more terrain open.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 22, 2012)

Snowforecast is saying that the snow levels are dropping on Sunday. Hoping for some lighter snow on top of all that wet stuff from Saturday.

Is there any lodging close to Kirkwood? The only stuff I could find was closer to Heavenly.

Are you allowed to park and sleep in the parking lot at Kirkwood?


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

Kilgore Trout said:


> Is there any lodging close to Kirkwood? The only stuff I could find was closer to Heavenly.


Yes, there is lodging at the resort and a couple of crummy motels nearby. 


> Are you allowed to park and sleep in the parking lot at Kirkwood?


No. If it's still snowing, it's a bad idea anyway. See:
http://www.nbcbayarea.com/news/local/3-Young-Women-Found-Dead-in-Car-Near-Squaw-Valley.html


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Yes...Luckily (?) I'm working now...so no more weekdays... back to weekend warrior mode.




man that sucks....My office called me last night "There's a 50/50 chance we have some work for you Mon-Tue next week. Are you available?"

_checks weather report_

"Sorry, I am not available monday and tuesday." 

sigh. It better fucking snow, if it doesnt and I miss a chance to make some $ I'll be pissed...But I know if I stay home and take the job it will snow for certain! And the work is only 50/50 chance anyway. Why do I have a feeling that the chance of it snowing and my office having work for me are one and the same. fml.


mammoth forecast is looking to be lot of rain, the summit is 11k so hopefully it will be all snow up top


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Whiteout. 

Tahoe Webcam | Kirkwood Mountain Resort Winter


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 22, 2012)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Whiteout.
> 
> Tahoe Webcam | Kirkwood Mountain Resort Winter


Have to be in the bay for work on Tuesday, sure hope Monday is good. Is there a chance they will keep the top closed for a good part of the day on Monday doing avy control?


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Kilgore Trout said:


> Have to be in the bay for work on Tuesday, sure hope Monday is good. Is there a chance they will keep the top closed for a good part of the day on Monday doing avy control?


My guess is: Sat is good...Sunday should be better after all the work they will do sat...but still windy up on top. That might mean 6 and 10 on hold. Monday is the day IF Sunday keeps snowing...But I'm working. Not counting on the backside...


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 22, 2012)

KIRKRIDER said:


> My guess is: Sat is good...Sunday should be better after all the work they will do sat...but still windy up on top. That might mean 6 and 10 on hold. Monday is the day IF Sunday keeps snowing...But I'm working. Not counting on the backside...


Damn, sucks that you have to work. This will be my first time to Kirk/Tahoe and it looks like I won't be disappointed.

If anyone is going to be up Monday and wants to ride, let me know. I'm gonna be solo and don't know the mountain. Looking for good trees and POW!


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Kilgore Trout said:


> Damn, sucks that you have to work. This will be my first time to Kirk/Tahoe and it looks like I won't be disappointed.
> 
> If anyone is going to be up Monday and wants to ride, let me know. I'm gonna be solo and don't know the mountain. Looking for good trees and POW!



There's 40% chance of snow Sunday...the least of the 3 days. Weather looks good, but if you don't get more sunday night...no freshies! Unless they open the Bside,.. 

Good Luck!! I can suggest some really good trails if you like.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 22, 2012)

KIRKRIDER said:


> I can suggest some really good trails if you like.


By all means, please do.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Kilgore Trout said:


> By all means, please do.


Top of 6 go skiers left to find steep chutes and gullies. Longer traverse to Sentinel and Palisades bowl, keep back on SRight riding and reconnect with 6

You can go right and under the lift too.. traverse all the way to steep cliffy terrain or bomb the steeps reconnecting with 5 and 11

Under Sentinel Bowl there's Cave rock...nice spot with some mini-cliffs


Top of 10 (wall) Go skiers right along the steepest line ( love that) drop in Eagle bowl if it's open or ride the edge of it and end under Norm's Nose either go back down or keep traversing...all good there.

Backside:
Go all the way up to Fawn's ridge (if the ropes are open..or if you hike) keep on the boundary and enjoy rolling hills all the way down back to 4

Drop the Wave...or keep to the left on " Happiness is" one of the best runs out there.

BSide Sleft...similar to 6...lots of steep tight chutes, but a lot of traversing...

End of the day....
start bombing the groomed runs.... Really nice natural half pipe near 11 and one tighter near 7




And more....


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 22, 2012)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Top of 6 go skiers left to find steep chutes and gullies. Longer traverse to Sentinel and Palisades bowl, keep back on SRight riding and reconnect with 6
> 
> You can go right and under the lift too.. traverse all the way to steep cliffy terrain or bomb the steeps reconnecting with 5 and 11
> 
> ...


Hell yeah. Thanks Kirkrider!


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Kilgore Trout said:


> Hell yeah. Thanks Kirkrider!


Just do a couple of good runs each lift and move on to the next..I rather wait for the chair to open a bit and get the fresh...then go back to the beginning of the circuit when all is tracked up...But monday you should share that place with maybe other 40 people....

Try to get first chair on the backside.... so good.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

idk, but this early in the season, I'd still be riding some sort of older rock board in the trees


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 22, 2012)

extra0 said:


> idk, but this early in the season, I'd still be riding some sort of older rock board in the trees


Crap, I might be staying out of the trees in that case. My NS doesn't like rocks.

Hey, on a side note. I'm driving from Orange County. I'm gonna stay in a hotel the night before I go to Kirk. I was thinking about staying in Jackon and then heading up the 88 early Monday. Is this hughway subject to closures often or will I have no problem getting up via this route. I have a 4x4 truck and chains.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

extra0 said:


> idk, but this early in the season, I'd still be riding some sort of older rock board in the trees


CALTRANS has just closed HW 88 in both directions


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 22, 2012)

KIRKRIDER said:


> CALTRANS has just closed HW 88 in both directions


So the 50 is my only option. South Lake or something that's not on the hill. What do you think?


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Kilgore Trout said:


> So the 50 is my only option. South Lake or something that's not on the hill. What do you think?


KWood is isolated right now.


Road Conditions

US 50 
[IN THE NORTHERN CALIFORNIA AREA] 
CHAINS ARE REQUIRED ON ALL VEHICLES EXCEPT 4-WHEEL-DRIVE VEHICLES WITH SNOW 
TIRES ON ALL 4 WHEELS FROM TWIN BRIDGES TO MEYERS (EL DORADO CO) 

MOTORISTS ARE SUBJECT TO LANE REDUCTIONS IN EACH DIRECTION FROM 
THE JCT OF SR 99 /IN SACRAMENTO/ TO SUNRISE BLVD /IN RANCHO CORDOVA/ 
(SACRAMENTO CO) FROM 2000 HRS EACH NIGHT TO 0500 HRS EACH MORNING MONDAY 
THRU FRIDAY & FROM 2000 HRS FRIDAY TO 1000 HRS SATURDAY THRU 10/31/13 - 
DUE TO CONSTRUCTION 

MOTORISTS ARE SUBJECT TO LANE REDUCTIONS AT VARIOUS LOCATIONS IN EACH 
DIRECTION FROM THE SACRAMENTO/EL DORADO CO LINE TO KYBURZ (EL DORADO CO) 
24 HRS A DAY 7 DAYS A WEEK THRU 12/4/12 - DUE TO CONSTRUCTION 

THE CAPITAL CITY FREEWAY 
MOTORISTS ARE SUBJECT TO LANE REDUCTIONS IN EACH DIRECTION FROM THE 
JCT OF US 50 TO THE JCT OF I 80 /IN SACRAMENTO/ (SACRAMENTO CO) FROM 2100 HRS 
EACH NIGHT TO 0600 HRS EACH MORNING SUNDAY THRU FRIDAY & FROM 2100 HRS 
EACH NIGHT TO 0900 HRS EACH MORNING FRIDAY THRU SUNDAY THRU 12/4/12 - DUE TO 
CONSTRUCTION 



SR 88 
[IN THE CENTRAL CALIFORNIA & SIERRA NEVADA] 
IS CLOSED FROM 3.5 MI EAST OF SILVER LAKE TO KIRKWOOD /CARSON SPUR/ 
(AMADOR CO) - DUE TO AVALANCHE CONTROL - MOTORISTS ARE ADVISED TO USE AN 
ALTERNATE ROUTE 

IS CLOSED FROM 2 MI EAST OF KIRKWOOD TO 5 MI WEST OF PICKETTS JCT 
/CARSON PASS/ (ALPINE CO) - DUE TO LIMITED VISIBILITY - MOTORISTS ARE 
ADVISED TO USE AN ALTERNATE ROUTE 

CHAINS ARE REQUIRED ON ALL VEHICLES EXCEPT 4-WHEEL-DRIVE VEHICLES WITH SNOW 
TIRES ON ALL 4 WHEELS FROM 6.3 MI EAST OF HAM'S STATION (AMADOR CO) TO 
THE JCT OF SR 89 NORTH (ALPINE CO)


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Saturday Full open..Backside YEAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

I'll be there  I got a new ride for this weekend too! :yahoo:


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

binarypie said:


> I'll be there  I got a new ride for this weekend too! :yahoo:



Me too, with my son. Bringing both boards..A-Frame and Hovercraft. I have the feeling that the B side will be E-pic.

what do you ride man?


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Me too, with my son. Bringing both boards..A-Frame and Hovercraft. I have the feeling that the B side will be E-pic.
> 
> what do you ride man?


I have a Jones Carbon Flagship and recently sold my ProtoCT and picked up a Jones Mountain Twin.

I've never been so stoked about a board until this year when I rode my flagship.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

binarypie said:


> I have a Jones Carbon Flagship and recently sold my ProtoCT and picked up a Jones Mountain Twin.
> 
> I've never been so stoked about a board until this year when I rode my flagship.


Sweet decks! I'll get the Hovercraft set hoping that's deep enough..I need to ride that board. and the A Frame for carving when it's all slashed... that thing is a blast for bombing runs... I should be there by 7:45 as usual


----------

